

How Much to Charge as a Freelance Computer Programmer - Mizza
http://gun.io/blog/how-much-to-charge-as-a-freelance-computer-programmer/

======
tibbon
One of my father's best friends was a jeweler. He was struggling with what to
charge, and how to increase his business. My father told him to double or
triple it. At first he was very hesitant. This seemed nuts.

Yet, my father asked him how much a $500 ring was worth to a consumer? Then if
you put a $2000 price tag on a ring how much it was worth?

When it comes to some things, the price equals the quality. For jeweler this
is especially true. Jewelry is something you're trying to impress with, and a
$2000 ring is a lot more impressive than a $500 ring.

In a certain way, its an intangible, just like programming. A $25/hr
programmer sounds probably pretty green to me and not that great. Yet, someone
who is charging $150/hr must be pretty damn good.

Of course, if you can't deliver the goods, none of this works, but assuming
that you can competently deliver, raise the prices. You'll compete more that
way than trying to lower yourself to beat the lowest guy on eLance.

~~~
jpdoctor
> _In a certain way, its an intangible, just like programming._

OTOH, I don't check references when buying jewelry. If I can't find somebody
telling me a guy/gal is worth that much an hour, no sale.

~~~
tibbon
Absolutely agreed. If you can't do the output, you can't charge for it. But
the limiting factor here is you.

If you've got exceedingly happy customers and solid output, charging $25/hr is
just silly.

